# Air Purifier Owner Manual



## Dale7905 (Nov 14, 2007)

Hello All,

I'm looking for an owners manual and or schematic for an air purifier made by Ecoquest Living Air and/or Alpine, Model XL-15. Any help in getting one would be greatly appreciated. Ecoquest and Alpine do not seem to have a web site, and other searches have not provided any results.

Thanks for your help. Dale7905


----------



## bicycle bill (Jul 11, 2003)

Found This


----------



## Dale7905 (Nov 14, 2007)

Bill,

Thanks for the reference and help. I managed to find a fellow through your input that resulted in me getting a manual that is very helpful. 

Dale


----------

